

Ask HN: Best DIY video surveillance system  - micred

Hi guys, what's the best DIY video surveillance system?
I plan to install one of it in my house.
System should be solid, I tend to avoid low supported projects.
I prefer to install video storage locally but it's not a constraint.
Recordings should be available from the web (even on mobile browsers).<p>I've see Logitech Alert. Any alternative?
======
vitovito
Not really. Dropcam and the Logitech units seem to be the best-in-class.

If you're not in a hurry, wait for the camera module for the Raspberry Pi, and
then for projects like ZoneMinder to adopt it. It's expected to stream
1080p30, 720p60, and full 5MP (2592x1944) resolution at at least 1fps.

~~~
micred
Thank you! I think I will buy three Logitech Alert.

Other alternatives are: 1) Vuezone (but it's not suitable for 365/24 usage)

2) third party cameras with software like Bluecherry, BlueIris, iSpy.

~~~
micred
And 3) standalone DVRs / NVRs like AVERMEDIA EXR6004 for IP cameras and iCatch
US411ZS D1 for analog cameras.

